#ubuntu-news 2009-06-22
<joey>  
<joey> http://helpmerick.com/senior-uses-ubuntu-system-14-months-trouble-free.htm
<joey>  
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-23
<joey> w00t
<joey> I got resource to update the fridge!
<nhandler> That is awesome joey
<joey> yeah, looks like I'll get a full time resource starting on July 20th for a few days to do the version upgrade and theme update
<nhandler> joey: Are we going to be using that mockup that got posted a couple of months ago?
<joey> nhandler: probably similar but not exact. I think we're going to JFDI with a sprinkling of style
<joey> enough to take it off the critical path as it were but probably not a full overhaul
<nhandler> Well, I am looking forward to seeing how it looks.
<joey> me too!
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-24
<MTecknology> joey: how ya been?
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-28
<nhandler> Just as a quick heads up (in case I am not around tomorrow), I think I am going to wait one more week before including the Team Reports in the UWN. I know of several events that will take place in the coming week, and I want to make sure that they get included in the published version of the Team Report for June
 * johnc4510 says wiki is down for me...anyone around that can check on it for me please??
<nhandler> johnc4510: It is down: The requested URL could not be retrieved
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> bummer
<johnc4510> how goes it
<tyche> BTW, nhandler - I have a bone to pick with you.  I've been working on the Upcoming Meetings and Events.  FOR AN HOUR!  And I'm only up to Friday.  AND IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!!  Hee hee
 * johnc4510 thanks nhandler for making tyche do some work!! LOL
<johnc4510> brb
<tyche> WAIT A MINUTE!!! Now everybody's ganging up on me.  Is that fair?
<nhandler> tyche: I only added a few events to the fridge ;)
<tyche> There were 7 in Monday, 6 in Tuesday, 4 in Wednesday, 3 in Thursday, and 2 in Friday.  And a lot of them had your fingerprints all over them.  LOL
<tyche> So, what happened to the wiki server.  I'm getting "Connection to 91.189.90.206 Failed ", and the notice is signed by the yangmei.canonical.com server
<nhandler> wiki.ubuntu.com is down
<tyche> Yea, that's what I said.
<johnc4510> The newest issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue148
<johnc4510> good to be back all :)
<myrtlebeachbums> Good to have you back :)
<johnc4510> th
<johnc4510> thx
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-28
<akgraner> Family is fed, dishes are done, and the house is quiet.. back to UWN :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, you around?
<internalkernel> akgraner: how's it? is there anythign left to do? did we publish? do you need help? should I ask another question?
<akgraner> internalkernel, proofing now and trying to see what Jono's QA and was about this week so I can add that
<akgraner> so if you want to read through it that would be great
<internalkernel> where is it? ;) gdoc? etherpad? or the wiki?
<akgraner> I am in the wiki right now so just make notes of what you think needs to be changed and let me know and I'll exit
<akgraner> wiki
<internalkernel> check
<akgraner> internalkernel, but before you do that can you check the links for the Development Team meeting minutes and make sure they go to where they are supposed to
<internalkernel> Im checking all the links - https://launchpad.net/~mypiju - is not found
<internalkernel> under new ubu-members section
<internalkernel> may I edit?
<internalkernel> just editing spelling changes at this point - trivial changes.
<akgraner> one sec I am saving now
<akgraner> internalkernel, ok I'm out
<internalkernel> no worries, it seemed to let me make trivial changes a sec a go - hope that didn't disturb you...
<akgraner> no worries I can fix it
<akgraner> it didn't save one thing I as working on but no biggie
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm just getting caught up on stuff I've missed while on vacation, I like the extended intro in UWN 198
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, welcome back!  Hope you had a great vacation...
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. It was a nice cruise
<akgraner> awesome...  you were missed!
<zkriesse> hey nhandler!
<zkriesse> nhandler: did you have fun?
<akgraner> nhandler, no hurry - get rested (as I always need a vacation from my vacation to get caught back up) but take a look at -news archives.  I was wondering why it didn't put the full newsletter in the archive last week...
<akgraner> I meant - take a look (when you can)
<akgraner> :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: busy busy busy you are
<akgraner> I am working on fixing that :-)  it's a bug in my priorities... but I submitted a fix and it should be place soon :-)  (how's that for geek humor)
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> ROFL
<akgraner> ok the news letter is ready to be published but I gotta grab some zzz's I'll send it out in a few hours - Thanks everyone for everything today!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue199
<Pendulum> akgraner: yay!
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/ :)
<pleia2> g 67
<pleia2> garhg
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-29
<Pendulum> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> Pendulum, pong
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-30
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
<zkriesse> akgraner: ok, need anything done by me or want any help?
<akgraner> I do - but I am walking out the door to take my daughter to work - I'll be back in 2 hours or so - I'll ping you then ok?
<zkriesse> that's fine by me!
<newboon2age_> Here's an article that favorably compares the productivity of Ubuntu w/ Win7 and wonders how Win8 will be able to stay ahead of ubuntu and OSX http://www.katonda.com/blog/29/2010/1328
<newboon2age_> Called "What to expect from Windows 8", some lines   {after a paragraph of Ubuntu productivity features}"... Most of these core features of Linux are missing from Windows 7...I am trying to compare which OS makes more sense for home user and what should we expect from Microsoft in the next Windows.It seems the biggest challenge for Windows 8 will be to keep up with the tough competition it is getting from Ubuntu and Apple.
<newboon2age_> Only time will tell what Windows 8 has to offer."
<newboon2age_> i'm not sure if anyone is here to get this, but hopefully just posting it here is enough to 'submit' it to the news crew...
<nhandler> newboon2age_: Yep, that should be enough. Articles can be submitted here or to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<newboon2age_> nhandler: oh, thank you for that alternative way.
<nhandler> newboon2age_: You are welcome. I think akgraner also created a google doc form that people can use, but I don't have a link handy (and I am not sure who sees things submitted through it)
<newboon2age_> Here's another one:  Dell's 'Love Letter' to Linux: Now You See It, Now You Don't?  http://www.technewsworld.com/story/70299.html?wlc=1277919373
<internalkernel> here's the link: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<internalkernel> I don't know if you'll be able to edit but you should definitely clear any edits with akgraner - at least you can see what is in progress...
<akgraner> newboon2age_, thank you for the submission :-)
<akgraner> newboon2age_, let me give you a wiki page to add your ideas too as well- all we need it the article title and URL :-)  This is great that you are finding stuff
<akgraner> I have a great interview with Mark Shuttleworth for Issue 200
<akgraner> so that will be awesome
<akgraner> and hopefully Jane Silber, Matt Asay and Matt Zimmerman will work out as well...
<akgraner> ideas wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas
<akgraner> I sent Mako some questions as well - so we'll have to see if he has time to answer them  - that would be awesome too
<akgraner> ahhhhh - I don't want people editing the published newsletters directly...I need to add some ## to the published one that says please do NOT edit contact the news team....
<akgraner> cody-somerville, ping
<cody-somerville> akgraner, pong
<akgraner> hey do you all announce like they do with Ubuntu Memberships - the new MOTU's
<akgraner> or is it just in the development meeting minutes
<akgraner> johnc4510, ping
<akgraner> johnc4510, will you have time between now and Saturday for a 3-5 minute interview?
<akgraner> Pendulum, those interviews I was going to need transcribe  86 that request - people are more comfortable with the interview via email
<akgraner> Alpha 2 is tomorrow - and people are crazy busy
<newboon2age_> akgraner: so is that the page i should use?
<newboon2age_> if you get the chance, leave the answer, and i'll check it later... going out now...
<akgraner> newboon2age_, honestly it's whatever you are most comfortable with
<akgraner> google doc, wiki, mailing list, here...
<newboon2age_> akgraner: well if I can just give the URL and title, it'd be best for me to do that here.
<akgraner> awesome!
<newboon2age_> so i gave both for those two article above...
<akgraner> can you stick my name on it so I won't miss them
<newboon2age_> akgraner: oh you mean for future submissions?  or for these?
<akgraner> as I am not always watching all the channels unless it's addressed to me - sometimes I miss things
<akgraner> future
<akgraner> :-)
<newboon2age_> akgraner: gotcha.  Thanks!
<akgraner> newboon2age_, if you want to know more about the guidelines for each section check out  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SectionGuidelines
<newboon2age_> akgraner: thanks i'll check that out.  ttyl...
<akgraner> laters
<Pendulum> akgraner: okay. no worries
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
<akgraner> zkriesse, I need you to do some research and add some information to the 200th Issue
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> akgraner: shoot me the links and i'll see what i can do
<akgraner> I'll PM you some information  - b/c this is going to not make sense until you can look at stuff as I explain it
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-01
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<zkriesse> akgraner: got a few questions about that list....
<zkriesse> akgraner:
<akgraner> zkriesse,  give me about 10 minutes...
<zkriesse> :D
<nhandler> Hmm...The forum link is really messed up
<akgraner> nhandler, yep
<akgraner> I am not sure what has happened there
<nhandler> I think I'll post the Alpha2 story to the Planet without the discussion link. We can add it later if necessary
<akgraner> nods
<nhandler> I'll try and poke someone later about the forum link
<akgraner> it started getting slower about the 1st of last week I noticed
<akgraner> I had to wait about 30 -45mins iirc for something I posted to hit the forums
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<zkriesse> the forum is still down!?!?!
<zkriesse> what on earth is goin on
<akgraner> zkriesse, it happens from time to time - nhandler on it :-)
<nhandler> zkriesse: It also isn't the forum that is down. It is the script that posts fridge stories to the forum.
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> hey akgraner I've got a Rich Johnson and a Richard Johnson...one in the same?
<akgraner> yep one in the same
<zkriesse> ok thanks
<zkriesse> wasn't sure
<akgraner> np
<zkriesse> :D
<nhandler> zkriesse: FYI, that is nixternal (another Chicago LoCo guy ;) )
<zkriesse> nhandler: oh cool
<zkriesse> nhandler: i kinda know him....i think
<zkriesse> nhandler: we should meet sometime
<akgraner> nixternal cracks me up - he has to be one of my favorite personalities in the community
<zkriesse> Vantrax: Stalker? What stalker?
<Vantrax> how many channels do we share.....
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-02
<akgraner> hey all  - I'll be away from my desk most of the day today but returning sometime after 3pm EDT...  if you want to look for links and all that good stuffs go for it :-)  the template for Issue 200 is in place and I'll be working on the special parts tonight - but all the regular stuff still needs to happen :-)
<akgraner> Goal is to have it published on Sunday before 5pm - I'd like to go see the Fireworks as it is 4th of July weekend :-)
<akgraner> check back laters..:-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping RE: /contributors
<zkriesse> akgraner: when ya get this just wanted to let you know i've got about 30 odd pages left and then the contributor list is DONE!!!
<nhandler> zkriesse: FYI, she is gone most of the day until after 3pm EDT
<zkriesse> nhandler: oh ok....did not know that...hence the message
<nhandler> :)
<zkriesse> akgraner: UPDATE: /contributors is finished
<scott_ev> akgraner: ping
<holstein> is there an etherpad going?
<scott_ev> huh?
<holstein> a google doc?
<scott_ev> normally is
<scott_ev> I don't have a link, sorry
<holstein> i'll send AK an email
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> im just realizing this is the most downtime im going to have this weekend
<scott_ev> man, I let someone edit my wiki....
<scott_ev> I only hope I can fix it
<scott_ev> NEVER EVER delete contents from some one else's wiki...EVER
<scott_ev> EVER, NEVER
<scott_ev> under no circumstances
<scott_ev> coment stuff our; perhaps
<scott_ev> out
<nhandler> scott_ev: Just revert to an earlier revision
<scott_ev> nhandler: how far back can I go?
<nhandler> scott_ev: On wiki.ubuntu.com? All the way to when the page was created
<scott_ev> I've tried to salvage what's left.  It'll take several hours if not days
<scott_ev> nhandler: thanks, I'll see what I can do
<scott_ev> thank you
<newboon2age_> some potential newsletter articles for akgraner and all...
<scott_ev> nhandler: where do I do that?  I'm looking up top and don't seem to be looking in the right place
<newboon2age_> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Alpha 2 Released http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-alpha-2-released.html
<newboon2age_> Pictures of Ubuntu: Linux's best photo shots at Windows and Mac    http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/30/linux_versus_mac_windows_2/
<nhandler> scott_ev: Append ?action=info to the wiki url
<scott_ev> nice, thank you
<newboon2age_> HTC HD2 Given New Life With Android 2.1 and Ubuntu (Video) http://androinica.com/2010/07/01/htc-hd2-given-new-life-with-android-2-1-and-ubuntu-video/
<scott_ev> I really want to eventually apply for membership...
<scott_ev> been putting it off for months
<newboon2age_> this one mentions that HP is offering Ubuntu Netbook on some of their netbooks, which I didn't know... ->  Web confirms webOS on Slate PCs  http://www.techtree.com/India/News/HP_confirms_webOS_on_Slate_PCs/551-112119-580.html
<newboon2age_> Cisco working on a Atom-powered Ubuntu Linux tablet   http://www.islate.org/index.php/2010/07/01/cisco-cius-ubuntu-linux-tablet-atom/
<newboon2age_> The following could be used whenever because their not about timeliness...
<newboon2age_> and another by Linux Girl:  Can a FOSS Firm Hit the Billion-Dollar Jackpot?  http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Can-a-FOSS-Firm-Hit-the-Billion-Dollar-Jackpot-70244.html
<scott_ev> nhandler: that's real slick,  thanks again
<newboon2age_> Ubuntu: Harder to Use, or Just Harder to Spell?  http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Ubuntu-Harder-to-Use-or-Just-Harder-to-Spell-70281.html
<zkriesse> scott_ev: what's your wiki?
<scott_ev> zkriesse: I just added back a bunch of stuff that needed to be there
<zkriesse> scott_ev: cool...that revision thing helps alot
<zkriesse> don't know how many times i've deleted stuff from my wiki page that i needed...instead of trying to remember what it all was i learned to use that
<scott_ev> no doubt.  I sorta had a feeling it was somewhere, but asking questions of Ubuntu people generally get me good answers
<scott_ev> in opposition to some other distros...
<scott_ev> haha
<zkriesse> scott_ev: mind if i look at your wiki?
<scott_ev> as a matter of fact, no one in Ubuntu has ever said rtfm to me
<zkriesse> rtfm?
<newboon2age_> One that caught my attention by the same author "Linux Girl" -- Katherine Noyes...  Who Should -- or Shouldn't -- Use Linux   http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Who-Should---or-Shouldnt---Use-Linux-70329.html
<scott_ev> zkriesse: sure, you edited it for me and I disagreed with your edits
 * zkriesse doesn't follow all the acronyms these days
<scott_ev> read the f**ng manual
<newboon2age_> Basically concludes with the current state of Linux being so good everyone except those locked into programs that only run on one OS.
<scott_ev> zkriesse: I get that in some IRC channels, never in anything ubuntu
<scott_ev> zkriesse: very old acronym
<zkriesse> oh gotcha
<newboon2age_> This one advocates Ubuntu as a starting point for Linux >>>>  The Reg guide to Linux, part 2: Preparing to dual-boot  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/23/reg_linux_guide_2/
<newboon2age_> and more on Ubuntu from the same author:  The Reg guide to Linux, part 3  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/24/reg_linux_guide_3/
<newboon2age_> Uses Xubuntu >>>>  Linutop 2 Review Linux desktop lightweight – in more ways than one? http://www.reghardware.com/2009/05/12/review_desktop_pc_linutop_2/
<newboon2age_> The above articles should provide fodder for a few newsletter editions. :) akgraner
<newboon2age_> oh you probably got an article about this but just in case you missed it, its so remarkable i have to pass it on: Google Dumps Windows In Favour of Linux & Mac OS  http://www.trustedreviews.com/software/news/2010/06/01/Google-Dumps-Windows-In-Favour-of-Linux---Mac-OS/p1
<newboon2age_> and that's Ubuntu Google went to
<scott_ev> nhandler: do you have a minute?
<nhandler> scott_ev: Yeah, what's up?
<scott_ev> I found the rev I want to restore but haven't figured out exactly how?  any suggestions?
<scott_ev> I've tried copy/paste into a new edit and that hasn't worked so far
<nhandler> scott_ev: Under 'More Actions' there should be a Revert to this Revision option
<scott_ev> ah, thanks.  not sure how I missed that
<nhandler> No problem
<scott_ev> I think that did it.  much appreciated, sir
<scott_ev> geez, it's so hard to think right after coming in fromi 110 weather
<scott_ev> nhandler: nice, got all straightened out with you and zkriesse's help
<scott_ev> now I just need to get my name on the list
<newboon2age_> akgraner: I discovered the hard way that Konqueror is not a 'fully supported browser' for Google mail and Google Docs...
<newboon2age_> akgraner: its not a huge deal, i'll just load another, but something to be aware of for Kubuntu folks (I'm experimenting w/ Kubuntu)
<newboon2age_> akgraner: it temporarily prevents me from checking out your Google Doc site for the newsletter...
<newboon2age_> akgraner: i also e-mailed you some additional potential newsletter items -- if nothing else their interesting Ubuntu or linux related from that past month or so...
<pleia2> interesting bug, that event was added by crimsun
<pleia2> not sure how to go about replying to it
 * pleia2 nudges another dc loco person
<scott_ev> how many of you are in DC?
<pleia2> I'm not, I meant "another" as in someone not crimsun, since he's not around right now :)
<scott_ev> ah
<pleia2> looks like maco isn't either though
<nhandler> pleia2: What is the bug?
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fridge/+bug/601194
<pleia2> someone else might want to do the change-bug-status-foo since I don't know the etiquette :)
<nhandler> Well, it isn't really a bug, so Invalid seems appropriate
 * pleia2 sets invalid
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<scott_ev> say, on the membership committee website it still says the next meeting is June17.  anyone know when the meeting is in July?  I guess I can contact them, but I thought I'd ask here to see if there's a quick answer
<pleia2> I'll update it now, sec
<pleia2> btw: Meetings are held at 23:59 UTC on the third Thursday of the month
<pleia2> says it right under the last given date ;)
<scott_ev> nice, that's what I saw, just wanted confirmation.  thank you
<pleia2> so it'll be on the 15th
<scott_ev> ayup, and I'll be there.  I can hardly believe I put this off for so long..
<scott_ev> I coulda done this nearly a year ago
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> scott_ev: where in AZ are you, if you don't mind me asking?
<scott_ev> Mesa
<scott_ev> east Mesa to be more exact
<nhandler> scott_ev: The Americas meetings should also be on the Fridge calendar fyi
<scott_ev> with all the old folks - caretaking for my aging parents
<pleia2> cool
<scott_ev> nhandler: ayup, my memory is so bad sometimes
<pleia2> I have an aunt in Phoenix, will probably hop over there sometime in the next year
<scott_ev> well, let me know and we'll do a Ubuntu Lunch if possible
<pleia2> that would be great :)
<scott_ev> I like face2face meetings
<pleia2> me too
<scott_ev> I ran into akgraner at SCaLE by accident
<pleia2> hehe
<scott_ev> she happened to spot my LoCo tshirt
<nhandler> Hmm...We need LoCo shirts in Chicago
<scott_ev> nhandler: my LoCo had a cafe press store but it shutdown.  I went ahead andf made 4 shirts there with just using my LoCo logo
<scott_ev> made them just for SCaLE
<pleia2> we had a small local company make them up, afaik they were donated to the team which was great
<pleia2> need more though, going to another local shop
<nhandler> scott_ev: We have an ok logo, and I could get the shirts made fairly cheap at my school. I'm talking to the other loco members now ;)
<scott_ev> nhandler: nice.  the more I handle for my team, the more I find I need to do
<pleia2> hehe
<scott_ev> nearly everyone active has moved up or out....
<scott_ev> I'm dang near the only one doing anything administrative
<scott_ev> and it's very very time-co0nsuming
<scott_ev> consuming*
<pleia2> that reminds me, my aunt in Phoenix asked me recently to "explain your ubuntu thing" and asked if it was popular in AZ too :)
<pleia2> oh yes, there is a whole team! they have a newsletter!@
<scott_ev> pleia2: we have currently 4 Ubuntu members
<scott_ev> that reminds me; I need to staet up the newsletter again in craig's absense
<scott_ev> see, I spend alot of time and effort coordinating the state LUGS because so many of them mainly have Ubuntu users
 * pleia2 nods
<scott_ev> outside of Hans the local PLUG pres, I'm the most active foss guy around
<scott_ev> I likje having the LUGS work togethere
<pleia2> I ran (the real *grin*) PLUG back in philly, worked out nicely since the ubuntu team and the lug could really easily work together
<scott_ev> I work harder in retirement than I remember working for $
<scott_ev> pleia2: agreed, it helps
<scott_ev> we have tons of resources; a live server ahd a test server, @azloco addresses available - and that's just some of the things outside of Ubuntu that we've managed to do for ourselves
<pleia2> nice :)
<scott_ev> johnc4510: really did a great job witht jhis team before kinda handing it to me
<scott_ev> he's still the pres and always will be
<scott_ev> I jsut picked up after his departure to do bigger things for Ubuntu
 * pleia2 nods
<scott_ev> he's a very busy guy; caretaking for his mom, self-employed and extremely active in Ubuntu
<scott_ev> a great mentor
<pleia2> yeah
<scott_ev> nice.  It helps to be the mailing list admin for my LoCo - hopefully there will be a large AZ LoCo presence in the meeting
<internalkernel> dig :: http://wirelessstyle.info/2010/07/02/devs-manage-to-get-ubuntu-on-htc-hd2/
<scott_ev> sounds like a lot of work...good for their progress; next they'll actually be able to make calls with ubuntu
<internalkernel> lol... that would be an interesting article...
<internalkernel> Im just surprised they went with ubuntu and not a native debian...
<scott_ev> understood.  people have put debian on the droid
<scott_ev> I'm happy enough with android on the droid that I wouldn't, myself, bother with anything else
<scott_ev> though I've been running 2.2 for a month and the source jsut dropped a few days ago...
<internalkernel> totally... I've been sporting a nexus one for the past few weeks and LOVE it...
<akgraner> hey all...
<scott_ev> hey akgraner
<akgraner> what a day...
<scott_ev> oh yeah?
<scott_ev> not a little busy are you?
<akgraner> corn...  you have to freeze it when it's ready - it won't wait
<scott_ev> internalkernel: I prefer the droid because it has a KB
<akgraner> we have done over 100 dozen this week...
<scott_ev> akgraner: indeed
<akgraner> and we still have more to do tomorrow
<akgraner> but it sure tastes good in the winter
<scott_ev> awesome:  scott gwin 152 n 58th street mesa az 85205
<akgraner> beans and such keep a little longer ofter you pick them but not much they'll have to be done next week
<scott_ev> I'll send sweet oranges in dec/jan
<akgraner> yummy
<scott_ev> if you like figs....
<scott_ev> they'll be ready soon.  I make jam with them
<akgraner> I can't shuck it or pick it  - I can only silk and cut it off the cob b/c I don't have to use my left shoulder than much - but it is still tiring..  but so rewarding once it's all finished
<akgraner> I want to plant some fig trees
<scott_ev> all I have to do is cut them up and slowly boil them with a little water and can them
<internalkernel> akgraner: are you coming up this way tomorrow?
<akgraner> we have blueberry bushed, plum trees, crab apple trees, and pear trees.. the pecan trees and raspberry bushes aren't bearing yet but should in about 3 more years
<akgraner> internalkernel, no can do :-(  I more corn to do
<akgraner> you all can head her and we can do work on corn and talk about ubuntu :-)
<internalkernel> lol... shuck some corn... :)
<akgraner> many hands make light work
<scott_ev> PM me your mailing address amber
<scott_ev> or email it to me at j dot scott dot gwin at gmail
<akgraner> johnc4510, ping
<akgraner> cjohnston, hey!
<akgraner> I'll start adding links to some of the sections in just a little while...
<akgraner> I've gotten a lot of feed back from people over the last few weeks and will be including a survey for readers to take as well
<akgraner> but want to drop it here 1st to see if there is anything else you all would include
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'll be doing my section tonight or tomorrow
<akgraner> scott_ev, thanks!
<scott_ev> np
<scott_ev> I always go straight to wiki if that's not an issue
<akgraner> trying to get as much stuff done before Sunday afternoon since I know many people who help with UWN will be celebrating July 4th
<akgraner> scott_ev, that's fine
<scott_ev> cool
<akgraner> I just want people to have a comfortable way to contribute
<scott_ev> I see that
<scott_ev> I never bang heads editing the wiki since I do it early
<akgraner> :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: ya there?
<akgraner> yep
<zkriesse> akgraner: got the /contributors page finished
<zkriesse> if you want to give me a buzz we can talk about it or anything else you need
<akgraner> zkriesse,  thanks!
<zkriesse> skype's on
<akgraner> thanks  - I'm in the middle of helping with a slide presentation at the moment
<zkriesse> ah ok...
<akgraner> then it will be dinner time once I finish this
<zkriesse> well if you wanna give me a call feel free
<akgraner> ok thanks!
<zkriesse> yup
<zkriesse> if i don't answer means i'm away
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-03
<zkriesse> akgraner: you 'round?
<maco> pleia2: crimsun and i were both at a concert seeing victor wooten, perhaps the best jazz/funk bassist alive
<maco> (we didnt know we were both there. i got on a metro train with a mutual acquaintance who had gone with crimsun and we both went "wait...you're familiar..."
<maco> (he uses linux too. we all met in a coffee shop going "hey wait... you use linux??")
<scott_ev> maco...better than stanley clarke?
<maco> hmmmmm
<scott_ev> difficult choice, huh?
<maco> dunno, but since jaco died there's a crown to be handed out
<maco> pleia2: so that calendar thing is just an event set to recur indefinitely
<maco> afaik
<maco> it theoretically happens
<maco> but... since there's no rsvp system...
<nigelb> akgraner: when you're around can you link me the doc for this week?
<nigelb> I manage to lose it every time thanks to working on different computers :/
<akgraner> nigel no worries one sec
<akgraner> maco, going to see victor wooten sometime soon but I forgot the date ;-/
<akgraner> anywho on to UWN
<akgraner> nigelb, just use the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue200
<akgraner> however if the google doc is easier here is the link to that as well - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> maco your calendar you linked me to  - is great but why not just use the FOSSEvents one and if you know of an event that is not on there just add it?
<akgraner> This way the whole FOSS community gets to know about it?
<akgraner> highvoltage, ping (in the right channel - I'll be dropping in planet links to the wiki in about 10 mins are you still good to go with writing the summaries?
<zkriesse> hey akgraner
<akgraner> zkriesse, hey
<scott_ev> no sleep for the wicked....
<scott_ev> so....I'm exhausted
<akgraner> :-(
 * scott_ev is really an angel
<scott_ev> ''flutter eye lashes"
<highvoltage> akgraner: yep! and this weekend is way more relaxed than last weekend so it should go much better :)
<highvoltage> (I'm finally in Canada)
<akgraner> highvoltage, awesome!
<akgraner> ok I'll drop them in now for you then
<akgraner> thank you
<akgraner> highvoltage, they are on the wiki now
<maco> akgraner: uhhh because i didnt know about it when i started that one 2 years ago? and still dont?
<akgraner> maco, http://fossevents.org/ check it out :-)
<maco> akgraner: do they have little widgety things?  my gcal i have embedded at the bottom of my blog
<maco> O_o they put HOPE on it?
<akgraner> maco, ask laura or issy they both help with that one
<maco> thats not foss.... thats hardware and phone hacking mostly
<akgraner> maco anyone can add stuff to it - "they" is not FOSSevents they would be anyone who wants to add what "they" consider to be related to FOSS
<maco> i see
<akgraner> Pendulum, I have added some ITB stuff to the wiki...
<akgraner> are you still ok with working on that section this week?
 * maco likes own calendar... not watered down with little things like LUGs
<akgraner> nigelb, who posted the Cleansweep stats for last week  - you david or jorge or someone else?
<akgraner> making sure I am snagging the right stats
<akgraner> maco, that's cool - it's all about choice :-)  was just pointing out another source of information you may want to use/add to
<Pendulum> akgraner: yep. I can do ITB
<Pendulum> (I'd have told you before this if I thought I couldn't)
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-)  thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: This is where the cleansweep stats come from: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<akgraner> I just like to double check with everyone so I know how to plan my sunday mornings
<akgraner> nhandler, yep that's the link I have but I know they talked about rotating who posts them and since they were in the same format as last time I was just double checking
<maco> akgraner: it looks like fossevents wants to have *everything* ... i wanted something thats a quick glance at whats going on in the larger foss world, so release dates and regional/national/worldwide events, not city-wide ones
<akgraner> and they like to include them on their blogs so I was trying to see who listed them
<nhandler> akgraner: In terms of blog posts, I saw http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/745744996/cleansweep-updates  and http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=709
<akgraner> yep jorge posted them this week on his blog  - I should note these things earlier in the week - I hate when life gets in the way of my Ubuntu Fun
<akgraner> zkriesse, thanks for updating the wiki did you update the UWN issue as well for the list of contributors?
<akgraner> if not the UWN 200 issue list needs to be in the paragraph form like it is showing now not the column for as the wiki list... let me know if that makes sense to you?
<akgraner> internalkernel, hey if holstein can't do the In Other News Section can you?
<akgraner> johnc4510, if you have a moment can you add a comment to the comments from past/present editors from UWN - please and thank you!
<internalkernel> akgraner: yeah, we'll hit it... mike is here too.
<internalkernel> we're at the wnclug...
<akgraner> ahh thank you!!
<akgraner> internalkernel, tell everyone hello - wish I could be there...thanks for working on those sections
<internalkernel> for sure, no worries...
<akgraner> so stats and updates will get added tomorrow  and I think everyone has their links and knows what's happening  - if you see a link I missed or think things should go in let me know - I have to finish editing some interviews and some special things to go into the issue tomorrow - need to step away for a while...
<akgraner> I have asked mako, bueno, johnc4510 and boredandblogging to add to the comments from past/present editors  - if you want to touch base with other editors you all know please do and ask them to add a few lines to that section..:-)
<akgraner> I think I am missing some loco news so if someone wants to look into that an drop some links into the LoCo section that's cool as well if not I'll work on it later today... :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, Pendulum internalkernel holstein johnc4510 scott_ev and nhandler thanks in advance for the work on your sections!  You all rock!
<nhandler> akgraner: You rock as well. You have been doing a great job with the UWN!
<scott_ev> nhandler: agreed - akgraner works way too hard
<scott_ev> but the pursuit of perfection has it's price
<zkriesse> akgraner: RE: Wiki Page
<scott_ev> awesome; matthew helmke gave me his endorsement
<zkriesse> scott_ev: so going for membership on the 6'th?
<scott_ev> yes
<scott_ev> 20:00UTC
<zkriesse> HOOOAH!
<scott_ev> I think.  it's on my calendar
<zkriesse> it's at 20:00 UTC
<scott_ev> outstanding; I had it right
<newboon2age_> akgraner: OpenOffice gets Ubuntu-media friendly  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/02/openoffice_adopts_gstreamer/
<zkriesse> scott_ev: ping
<scott_ev> pong
<zkriesse> scott_ev: want to work on your wiki page?
<scott_ev> man I have to calm down after that...
<zkriesse> calm down after what
<scott_ev> I'll pm
<zkriesse> ok
<scott_ev>                   up.  with their 'power boost' it tests out as high as 55 down and 8 up with pfSense
<scott_ev>                   in place on an appliance that is all gigabit.  When I put the WRT back in place the
<scott_ev>                   tests slow to ~25 and 5.  Is this due to the hardware of the Linksys all being 10/100
<scott_ev>                   or can firmware be slowing things down? This Linksys has DD-WRT on it and because of
<scott_ev>                   things I've heard and read I really don't want it on there any longer.  I'm just
<scott_ev>                   wondering if the firmware change to OpenWRT will result in any better speeds.  Either
<scott_ev>                   way I plan on switching..
<scott_ev> 14:22 <+scott_ev> [mbm]: any input?
<scott_ev> 14:24 <@[mbm]> I'm from openwrt, not dd-wrt .. that's like asking for cyanogen support in droidmod
<scott_ev> 14:26 <+scott_ev> no it's not.  I'm asking if openwrt would possibly show any gains
<scott_ev> 14:26 <+scott_ev> I'm going to switch anyway
<scott_ev> 14:27 <+scott_ev> or is the limited speed due to a 10/100 nic being overloaded by overhead?
<scott_ev> 14:28 <+scott_ev> my thinking is that a 10/100 nic should move more than 25bm/s...
<scott_ev> 14:36 <+scott_ev> so am I to believe you can't even be bothered to tell me you have a great product and
<scott_ev>                   I should be very hapy with it especially since it's not in violation of licensing?
<scott_ev> 14:36 <+scott_ev> hah
<scott_ev> 14:56 <@[mbm]> I don't give a damn what you run, I don't make any money off openwrt and having you run
<scott_ev>                it would just be further annoyance
<scott_ev> 14:59 <+scott_ev> haha
<scott_ev> 15:00 <@[mbm]> from my point of view dd-wrt is great, it means I don't have to deal with self entitled
<scott_ev>                idiots like you
<scott_ev> 15:01 <+scott_ev> just flashed.  worry not oh great one - I'll not be annoying you with further
<scott_ev>                   questions
<zkriesse> ok scott_ev
<scott_ev> brb in 5 - 10 min
<scott_ev> back
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-04
<Pendulum> does anyone know if the OMG!Ubuntu guys have an IRC channel?
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've got about 1/2 of ITB done and in, however, I'm getting error messages when I try to go to anything on OMG!Ubuntu
<Pendulum> downforme says it's just me so I don't know if anyone else can do those articles
<Pendulum> if not I suggest just leaving the links in without summaries for now as I'm sure the site and content will be back up within a day (if it's truly down)
<Pendulum> akgraner: nevermind, now they're working so I'll get those done
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done and on the google doc (because the etherpad seemed to be empty)
<Pendulum> I am heading out shortly to go ruin my shoulders at a historical museum with really really yummy cookies
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you!
<akgraner> Have fun - Happy 4th!
<Pendulum> thanks! you too!
<nhandler> Pendulum:
<nhandler> Pendulum: #omg!ubuntu!
<akgraner> highvoltage, how goes the planet summaries  - internalkernel how goes in other news?
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm going to be out this afternoon, so I'll do the Team Reports in an hour. I just hope not to many teams were planning on doing their reports later today
<akgraner> nhandler, nods...  I plan on publishing around 5pm
<akgraner> nhandler, you always ask them to have them in on Saturdays iirc and remind them a week before - so if it doesn't go in  - it's not on you :-)
<akgraner> to have it in on Saturdays (dang I am expecting you to read my mind)  sorry about that  - missing word fail there
<akgraner> I am bummed the other past editors I asked to comment only one did :-( - I suppose life happens though
<internalkernel> akgraner: gotta run out for a bit, but I'll hit other news when I get back... tanx!
<akgraner> nhandler, add what you have and just let me know which teams I should check on before I publish and I'll just add them manually..
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not as concerned about the LoCos, I would have liked it if some of the Councils had finished their reports. I think I'll start sending my reminder to the team councils mailing list in the future. But the councils are the only teams I would check on
<akgraner> nhandler, gotcha - I'll check on the before I publish then
<nhandler> Thanks a lot akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries  - and enjoy your afternoon! and Happy 4th!
<akgraner> nhandler, just let me know when you have added the reports :-) just so I know when you've done your thing - thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm running to the store, and I'll add them when I return. I've started formatting them, and just have to fix CammelCases
<akgraner> awesome!  Thanks!
<highvoltage> akgraner: shey!
<highvoltage> oops, hey :)
<akgraner> hey
<highvoltage> I had lots of interruptions but I'm getting into the UWN stuff now
<akgraner> ok let me know if you need some help I'm finishing up a few things will be out of the wiki in just a sec
<akgraner> ok I am out of the wiki for anyone who needs to get in there for a few
<nhandler> akgraner: Team Reports are up
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you!
<nhandler> I've told people who looked like they might be working on reports to ping you and me in here when they are done
<akgraner> great!
<akgraner> Thank you!
<nhandler> Also, I forgot that the upcoming meetings section was still done by hand. I could probably borrow some ClassBot code and automate that section. Would this help you scott_ev ?
<akgraner> nhandler, that would help all of us ;-)
<highvoltage> nhandler: cool, I said to akgraner just last week it would be really cool if that was automated!
<nhandler> If I remember after the holidays, I'll start looking into it.
<nhandler> highvoltage: Yeah, it seems like a very tedious task (I must give scott_ev credit for doing that :) )
<akgraner> nhandler, if you have time then great!
<nhandler> akgraner: Most of the code is already written. I just need to modify it to display the output in wiki format
<akgraner> oh cool!
<zkriesse> akgraner: and I'll be writing the BT report here today
<akgraner> BT report?
<zkriesse> Beginners Team
<akgraner> ahhh - just let me know the link when you have it finished
<zkriesse> yup
<zkriesse> scott_ev: ya 'round?
<highvoltage> akgraner: I sometimes have some trouble summarizing some entries because I'm not sure what angle the summary should take, or what the important parts are that should be emphasized
<highvoltage> this one is an example of that: http://blog.brettalton.com/2010/07/02/local-school-board-and-ubuntu/
 * akgraner looks
<highvoltage> is the story here that they are warming up to Ubuntu, that 3 years desktop support is still short for some companies or that some 3rd party providers just suck at supporting their own products?
<highvoltage> (or perhaps all of that?)
<scott_ev> zkriesse: mormnin
<scott_ev> akgraner: mornin
<zkriesse> hey scott_ev how ya doin
<scott_ev> time to do my part
<scott_ev> so far, so good - got my starbucks and waiting on morning meds to work
<scott_ev> you?
<zkriesse> eh editing some wiki....
<akgraner> highvoltage,  see  http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<scott_ev> zkriesse: mine is looking pretty good
<highvoltage> akgraner: ah, pros-and-cons angle... thanks!
<akgraner> yep.. it's important for the developers to see how things are being used - and what happens when things aren't supported anymore
<akgraner> not that it changes people's minds but lets everyone know what and how people are using Ubuntu
<scott_ev> wow, I've never seen etherpad before
<akgraner> scott_ev, I like it  - it's like gobby
<akgraner> but it's web based and now it's been open sourced
<scott_ev> nice simple kayout
<scott_ev> layout
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> it's great for real time joint collaboration
<scott_ev> I found my new desktop Ubuntu derivative
<czajkowski> aloha
<scott_ev> INX Linux
<scott_ev> oi
<czajkowski> Irish team report is a bit late so if too late we understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports/10/June
<scott_ev> czajkowski: I bet it can still be incorporated but it's up to our overworked benevolent editor akgraner
<czajkowski> aye like I said I know tis late
<czajkowski> one of the guys who always does it completely forgot and then we had a mini emergecny at home, so if it can, that's great if not, we understand
<czajkowski> scott_ev: thanks
<scott_ev> czajkowski: just make sure you talk to akgraner
<czajkowski> akgraner: you about ?
<scott_ev> I'm in no position of decision making
<czajkowski> scott_ev: aye aye, tis cool, will poke akgraner
<scott_ev> kk
<highvoltage> it's also kind of hard to summarize someone's entry if you don't completely agree with them :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep we'll add it - thanks
<czajkowski> akgraner: *hugs* thanks
<czajkowski> highvoltage: bless :)
<akgraner> very welcome
<highvoltage> czajkowski: bless?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: doesnt come across well on irc, picture my tone :) at your comment
<akgraner> highvoltage, that's why i try not to apply what i think on a person level until monday
<akgraner> personal i mean
<highvoltage> czajkowski: :)
<highvoltage> akgraner: woops, forgot to say, the summaries are done but I'm not sure how good they are, mind taking a look for some feedback?
<akgraner> highvoltage, sure i'll take a look and let you know :-)
<scott_ev> akgraner: finished upcoming meetings & events
<scott_ev> it's in the wiki
<akgraner> scott_ev, thanks!
<scott_ev> np. it's kinda fun
<akgraner> scott_ev, check those dates ;-)
<scott_ev> kk
<scott_ev> oops
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> also pull the LoCo team meetings off the UWN list I'll send out a note and link to the LoCo Team meeting Calendar next week and ask newz2000 to add a header and links to all the Calendars
<akgraner> I created the new one and we'll get it up and start adding too it next week
<akgraner> Don't take them off the Fridge Calendar  - just don't put them into UWN
<scott_ev> fixed
<scott_ev> OK, that's gonna start next week  - nice
<holstein> akgraner: ping
 * holstein just making sure everything is covered
<holstein> news-wise
<holstein> i picked up another gig for tonite, and im going to be leaving soon :/
<akgraner> holstein, have fun!
<akgraner> we'll be finished shortly so no worries
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> :)
<holstein> i'll get back on the wagon next week
<holstein> laterz
<akgraner> scott_ev, nods yep the upcoming events goes from Monday to Sunday
<akgraner> holstein, thanks
<scott_ev> isn't that what I did?  lemme check
<akgraner> scott_ev, you did - I was agreeing and adding that for the benefit of everyone
<cjohnston> akgraner: if something could be included on user day saturday would be much apprecieated.. i dont have time to write anything right now
<scott_ev> ah, OK
<cjohnston> maybe Pendulum or pleia2 could
<akgraner> cjohnston, let me see it it has been mentioned somewhere we are about to publish in about 45 minutes
<akgraner> if it has
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I just added the loco dir meeting thursday too
<akgraner> is it on the calendar?
<cjohnston> it is now
<cjohnston> i added it
<akgraner> the Fridge Calendar too
<cjohnston> i added to fridge cal and uwn meetings list
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> you are cutting it close :-)
<cjohnston> its not my meeting...
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> there is a article in the uwn about it tho
<cjohnston> heh
<akgraner> yep Daniel added it
<akgraner> hey folks I am adding the ION summaries  if you want to read through the newsletter and see if there are any glaring spelling or grammar errors  - let me know
<scott_ev> ....don't read upcomming meetings & events....
<akgraner> internalkernel, hey!
<akgraner> can you start proofing I am adding the ION summaries..
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-27
<pleia2> holstein: moved your in the press articles into the wiki :)
<pleia2> which means we're done \o/
<pleia2> just need editors now to come in to review
<holstein> pleia2: COOL :)
<NRWlion> morning!
<pleia2> ugh, they closed my openid ticket because they thought it was a dup of "we can't even get to the login page"
<holstein> :/
<pleia2> so now a new ticket is open, cced editor
<pleia2> I told them it wasn't a duplicate :\
<nhandler> pleia2: Replying to a closed rt ticket usually causes it to automatically re-open
<pleia2> nhandler: it gave me a new ticket number
 * holstein shouts 'back of the line!' and points rudely...
<nhandler> pleia2: Strange
<pleia2> but yes, I did reply to the old - I didn't realize they had closed it until it replied with a new ticket number
<pleia2> anyway, release day! Can we have some folks take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue222 and review?
<pleia2> nhandler: I just editied the issue some, I think we're ready to go when you are
<pleia2> (but if anyone else wants to review it - please do! nhandler will say when he begins release :))
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll probably start soon. Any objections to me playing around with the fridge post format a bit?
<nhandler> I want to try and cut down some of the time involved
<pleia2> nhandler: no objections
<pleia2> nhandler: I'm also thinking announcing it in a pile of irc channels is kind of silly, not sure what the reasoninig behind it is but it always felt a bit spammy to me
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm indifferent about that step. I haven't seen many objections to it, and it doesn't take much time. At the same time, I doubt it is very effective
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-28
 * nhandler is doing the release now
<pleia2> woohoo, great job everyone!
<nhandler> I was thinking, what if we posted all of the stories we include in UWN to the fridge throughout the week? We would probably want to change what feed we have going to the planet (and create a planet-ubuntu category), but this would make the Fridge more of a new portal. We could then have a script pull the week's posts, sort them into the UWN sections (based on WP tags/categories), and prepare an issue. UWN would then be ...
<nhandler> ... more of a weekly digest
<nhandler> We could use the excerpt feature of WP to write the summaries
<pleia2> the trouble with that is currently the only stuff that's pulled throughout the week is planet stuff
<pleia2> and I just do that as I idly wander through my rss reader, which is sometimes day, sometimes thursday night...
<pleia2> if we had more volunteers maybe that would be something to work toward though
<pleia2> s/day/daily
<nhandler> pleia2: Ideally, we would be posting everything as we find it (as a live fridge would be the most useful). But in terms of UWN, as long as the stores are there by publication time, it would not matter
<MooDoo> morning all
<NRWlion> heyhow from germany!
<MooDoo> hull from uk :)
<MooDoo> hullo even :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha from Holland
<NRWlion> multilingual presence
<MooDoo> yay o/
<NRWlion> hi jono
<nhandler> I'd appreciate feedback (especially from the people who have been helping out with UWN lately) on the email I just sent to the news-team ML
<MooDoo> ah not signed up for it yet!!!!
<nhandler> MooDoo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001333.html (but you really should consider subscribing)
<MooDoo> nhandler, yes i meant to, i'll do it now :)
<pleia2> replied, licensing is actually our bigger concern
<nhandler> pleia2: The licensing issue isn't really that UWN related. That is more of a generic issue of posting things to the fridge from a wider range of sources (which we have talked on-and-off about doing for a while). I'm no license expert, but blogs that don't want their stories showing up anywhere besides their blog, should we really be including them in UWN (from a legal sense)? If it is fine to put it in UWN, is there ...
<nhandler> ... anything stopping us from posting just a summary in the excerpt box on the fridge (not full-text) and having the "read the full story" link send them to the original blog?
<pleia2> legally summaries and linking are fine, exact copying of copywrited material is not, if we were copying full content of blogs into UWN we'd have a problem too
<nhandler> pleia2: So posting just a summary/excerpt to the fridge would be fine
<pleia2> so sure, we could put just a summary and link on fridge, but that doesn't help us with saving summary writing time
<nhandler> pleia2: No. But it allows people to become aware of these posts in real time throughout the week. WP also has a bit better archiving/search functionality. Summary writers and people finding links will be putting in about the same amount of time. It is pre and post publication that we save some time. Having it on the fridge also would allow us to provide custom UWN subscription options to people (like we talked about a ...
<nhandler> ... while ago), so they could subscribe to just specific sections and receive it on their schedule (i.e. every day, weekly, monthly, etc)
<scott_ev> nhandler: how can I be of service here again?
<scott_ev> I can work during the week
<nhandler> scott_ev: We aren't really doing much work right now (just published UWN yesterday). Feedback on my recent email to the news-team ML would be appreciated. We could also always use help finding links and writing summaries
<scott_ev> ok, since I wasn't part of this recent publication, I don't have any feedback on the process
<nhandler> scott_ev: If you follow any blogs/news sources that are not on Planet Ubuntu, links to stories from those sources are definitely appreciated. We tend to have a more difficult time with those
<scott_ev> alright, I can do some recon
<nhandler> Thanks a lot scott_ev, much appreciated. It is good to see you back here again
<pleia2> nhandler: I'm unconvinced, I'll think about this some
<scott_ev> thanks, I've been away way too long
<nhandler> pleia2: That is fine. I might play around with it (via draft posts)
<pleia2> I've always seen UWN and Fridge as different things (much like debian.org/News/ and Debian Project News), so merging them is troublesome for how I view them
<pleia2> and I don't have time during the week to help
<pleia2> speaking of which! work time :)
<MooDoo> yay signed up to the mailing list
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-29
<NRWlion> morning
<MooDoo> good morning
<NRWlion> hey MooDoo
<NRWlion> :D
<NRWlion> good evening!
<NRWlion> re
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-30
<NRWlion> moinsenz ;)
<MooDoo> yo!
<pleia2> good morning, european friends!
<MooDoo> morning pleia2
<pleia2> so I've updated https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en with some planet stuff, but I won't be around this weekend and I'm not sure we'll have a release this week
<pleia2> it's all stuff that can wait a week though, missing a week isn't the end of the world, but if someone else wants to step up to coordinate a release this weekend please do
<pleia2> (I'm not the leader, I just felt like doing it these past 3 weeks :))
 * pleia2 wanders toward bed
<MooDoo> hugs pleia2 NN XX
<NRWlion> pleia2: be greeted from Europe ;)
<pleia2> night MooDoo :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: hang on a sec!
<pleia2> quick!
<NRWlion> could you sum up what is needed to push a release?
<NRWlion> is it the page how to edit?
<NRWlion> and the jobs page in Wiki
<NRWlion> ?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<nigelb> o/ I'll coordinate everything this weekend :-)
<pleia2> there are lots of people here who know the process though
<pleia2> like nigelb!
<NRWlion> nigelb: i will be around to have a look maybe you can give me a insight on what is needed so that i can act as back-up
<pleia2> I'll do some template fix-ups before I leave
<pleia2> anyway, I'll be around through friday afternoon, bedtime now :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: have a good rest
<pleia2> thanks!
<nhandler> I'll be around Monday. I should also have some time during the day this weekend to help out
<NRWlion> hi nhandler
<nhandler> Hello NRWlion
<nhandler> I'll be in and out, so feel free to hilight me with any questions/problems. Either Sunday or Monday, I'll go through and finish up any important and incomplete parts so we can publish
<NRWlion> nhandler: i will stay in backup mode
<MooDoo> I'd help out if i wasn't on holiday :p
<pleia2> nigelb: I edited the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue223 template with some notes - particularly how to grab security and updates, if you could have a look before tomorrow and let me know if you have any questions that'd be great
<nigelb> looking
<pleia2> and good, nhandler will be around, so we should be fine :)
<nigelb> pleia2: where?/me doesnt see it
<pleia2> nigelb: wiki comments
<nigelb> ah
<pleia2> ## blah instructions here
<pleia2> the template is full of them :)
<nigelb> WIN!
<nigelb> do we delete them before publishing?
<pleia2> yep
<nigelb> cool
<nigelb> pleia2: should that be run on saturday or sunday?
<nigelb> (does it matter)
<pleia2> I've been doing it on sunday
<pleia2> same for all the stats and stuff
<nigelb> cool
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-01
<pleia2> btw, I only grabbed posts from planet through wednesday, so someone else will have to review planet posts and pick up the rest
<NRWlion> hz
<NRWlion> hey cheri
<NRWlion> hi jyo! greetings to harvard :D
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-02
<nhandler> Anyone know why we have the touchlay meeting on the Fridge calendar? The irc channel is on a different network, and the website doesn't appear ubuntu related
<NRWlion> gotta check this!
<NRWlion> keep you posted!
<holstein> nhandler: spam?
<nigelb> holstein: you will be around over the weekend?
<nhandler> holstein: Nope. It is a legit project, and I know I've heard of it from somewhere. It is also being built on top of Ubuntu. I just don't think it belongs on the fridge
<holstein> nigelb: i'll be in and out, but i should be able to do summaries
<nhandler> Awesome!
<holstein> tomorrow is pretty loose
<nigelb> ok, I'll try to be around. But there's a possibility I have to go home (family emergency)
<holstein> nigelb: sorry to hear that... im sure we'll work it out
<NRWlion> hey there
<holstein> im going to try and recruit some newsies today at our local LUG meeting :)
<holstein> i hate to ask, but... do we have a news team mailing list that i should be on?
<holstein> seems like something i should already know the answer to
<holstein> i remembered getting something from lyz not to long ago, but i actually checked, and that was to the xubntu list
<nigelb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-news-team
<NRWlion> moin moin holstein and nigelb
<NRWlion> nhandler: u there?
<nhandler> Looks like I missed NRWlion. I'm in and out a lot, so if someone catches him, tell him to just ask what he needs to ask (either here, PM, or email), and I'll reply when I get back
<NRWlion> hey there
<holstein> 13:03 < nhandler> Looks like I missed NRWlion. I'm in and out a lot, so if someone catches him, tell him to just ask what he  needs to ask (either here, PM, or email), and I'll reply when I get back
<holstein> NRWlion: o/
<NRWlion> holstein copy that
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-03
<nhandler> Based on what NRWlion had to say, I see no reason for the touchlay stuff to be on the fridge. I'll shoot them an email and remove it
<NRWlion> hi
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<holstein> ^^ is this what we are working with??
 * NRWlion has no idea
<holstein> anyone around and want to help with the newz?
<NRWlion> holstein: anything urgent?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> maybe i'll just summarize whats there, and see if anyone comes along
<holstein> im going to be busy for a bit anyways...
<NRWlion> holstein: ill speed up with my topics and may be able to assist later
<holstein> NRWlion: :)
<nhandler> I just added a todo list for this issue to the gdoc. Feel free to edit it as you complete items
<holstein> nhandler: cool
<NRWlion> holstein: need to have a break may be back later. but for now i put myself in front of tv to watch asterix movie
<NRWlion> cu
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> is there still anything to sum up or so?
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-25
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll start translating.
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: translations in course, are editors done?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: pretty much
<pleia2> I'll release in 2.5 hours or so
<pleia2> oh, I should put in "In this Issue"
<JoseeAntonioR> great, once I arrive home I´ll finish, in case I haven´t
<pleia2> ok saved
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, someone should check in the punctuation signs, I´ve seen some errors
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: grammar errors? you can update the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, are we having a new section called Canonical News?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> it was too hard to figure out each week where to put their blog stuff
<pleia2> kept putting it "In other news" but that was weird too
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> will add that to the template in ES later
<JoseeAntonioR> well, have to go for now, will be back in around 3-4 hours
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/ES/Edicion267 is the link for the in-progress newsletter
<MrChrisDruif> Well that's life pleia2. I just can't find the time to update those links, so unless someone else is willing I think it's best to drop them indeed.
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, good evening ^_^
<Silverlion> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Silverlion
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: ok, no problem :) just wanted to check in with you first
<pleia2> (the flavors section was kinda your baby, didn't want to drop it without warning)
<Unit193> Well, you have Xubuntu meetings covered, I'm part of Lubuntu and Xubuntu, so it'd just be Studio and Kubuntu, no?
<MrChrisDruif> The current prep has them all listed Unit193
<MrChrisDruif> (Btw, how is it going with you Unit193 ?)
<Unit193> Well, getting warmer here, so going into meltdown mode.  Otherwise, not a ton has changed.
<Unit193> I gather you are busy, so that answers the question to you. :P
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue271
<Unit193> For some reason, the script is telling me a false positive, on https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs, but otherwise it's all good.
<pleia2> good, thanks :)
<pleia2> I find sometimes those link checker scripts choke on https addresses
<Unit193> (Checked before release, but figured one after would be good) It's fine with the rest of them, and liked that link before.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: almost done with translations, will finish in around 15-20 mins
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-26
<bkerensa> gnight folks
 * Silverlion waves
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-27
<Silverlion> o/
<Silverlion> wb dholbach
<dholbach> hey
<JoseeAntonioR> finally, after tranlating another issue, issue 271 is ready in spanish
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-28
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yay!
<pleia2> adding alpha2 to fridge
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-29
<bkerensa> pleia2: did you have a preference for when you might wanna do the publish training with JoseeAntonioR and I can sit in for a refresher if needed
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, are there any soon-to-be-posted fridge news?
<pleia2> bkerensa: we publish on Mondays, so if you're available on the 2nd we can review then
<pleia2> the following Monday isn't good, we may actually have to push release to Tuesday
<nhandler> pleia2: I might be available to help get it out the door on the 9th if needed
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, I'm not able on mondays
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm only free on Monday the 9th
<pleia2> nhandler: that may be needed :) I'm out of town July 4-9, but I'll have internet access so I can keep the process flowing through the weekend
<pleia2> visiting family though, so it'll all be kinda crazy
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: not available any mondays?
<JoseeAntonioR> just on Monday the 9th, I won't go to school as it's Teacher's Day :D
 * pleia2 will be on an airplane
<pleia2> around in the evenings?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, can be on monday evenings
<pleia2> (not the 9th, other evenings)
<pleia2> ok, we can do it some monday evening then
<JoseeAntonioR> I arrive home around 4pm your time
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll be gone the Thursday-Saturday Morning, but I'll have internet access as well. So we can touch base and figure out if you want me to help publish
<pleia2> nhandler: sounds good
<bkerensa> dholbach: morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Have you put any thought into doing a live developer Q+A on hangout on air?
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes, but I didn't get around to any of it yet
<bkerensa> dholbach: ahh ok :)
<dholbach> good morning :)
<bkerensa> yeah and good night :)
<bkerensa> have a good one
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> you too
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-30
<pleia2> oh yes, email sent off to summary writers
<holstein> pleia2: am i on that list?
<holstein> hopefully, things calm down a bit for me again soon and i can help out again :)
<Silverlion> evening holstein
<holstein> Silverlion: o/
<Silverlion> f$%$ Rea Garvey is giving a concert in my city and i can not enter the grounds due to closed for safety reason :(
<holstein> :/
<Silverlion> but honestly its better when closed for safety reason then having a second Duisburg after Love Parade
<Silverlion> aloha philipballew
<philipballew> Silverlion, hello Silverlion whats up
<Silverlion> philipballew: not much .. coding
<philipballew> Nice! You should code something for linux because thats what I use!
<Silverlion> philipballew: i code ebooks for full circle magazine
<JoseeAntonioR> as he's been doing for months :)
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: shut up.
<Silverlion> still havent got any feedback on my articles from you
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe it's because you haven't asked for it?
<philipballew> so hows the other America JoseeAntonioR ?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Silverlion
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: aloha to you
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: pretty sunny, and I'm super duper tired
<philipballew> You should take a 5-hour energy
<JoseeAntonioR> and what's that?
<JoseeAntonioR> isn't that the freebie I saw yesterday in reddit?
<philipballew> A energy shot in the US. Its not approved yet and is probably very unhealthy. Yet keeps you awake for hours.
<philipballew> Probably is JoseeAntonioR
<philipballew> hows the summaries going?
<JoseeAntonioR> We still need lots of them
<MrChrisDruif> philipballew; also in Holland ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> It's similar to an Red Bull energy-shot
<MrChrisDruif> (In fact; they are positioned right next to each other in my gas-station shop)
<philipballew> yeah, pretty much. I am an avid Red Bull drinker sometimes...
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, if you so tired, did you not sleep yesterday?
<JoseeAntonioR> I did sleep, around 9 hours
<philipballew> Nice! Well sleep and well type some accomplishments whenever your ready.
<Silverlion> what are accomplishments exactly?
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: Ubuntu Youth accoms
<Silverlion> no idea :D
<JoseeAntonioR> we'll make a set of accomplishments for ubuntu youth
<MrChrisDruif> Silverlion; Ubuntu Accomplishments is something Jono Bacon is working on to make community activities more fun and some kind of an achievement so people might want to get involved with the community more
<MrChrisDruif> Or so the story goes...or something
<Silverlion> kk
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-01
<pleia2> holstein: no, can you PM me your email address?
<pleia2> but otherwise, it's the short url in the /topic :)
<pleia2> if anyone is available today, still need a bunch of summaries (getting the Planet ones done are most important): http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<holstein> pleia2: i'll do one or the other soon! and im looking forward to helping out the team again :)
<pleia2> holstein: thanks :)
<pleia2> still need lots of summaries, I'll hunker down and write them if needed, but I'd always rather not :)
<Unit193> I've checked the link a few times, all are good.
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> (But I'm no good with the other bit)
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-24
<pleia2> added stats, going through summaries now (do need a few more if anyone has some time, otherwise I'll write them real quick once I'm done with others)
<pleia2> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue322 for checking! :)
<pleia2> and pretty much ready for editors too ^^
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> ty
<Unit193> Sure.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue322
<Unit193> Stilllllll good.
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> pleia2, ping?
<jono> any other Fridge editors around?
 * smartboyhw is not a Fridge person but would like to see what the news is:)
<pleia2> jono: pong
<jono> pleia2, hey, so for the news we discussed that is being announced today, can I throw you a pastebin link soon and have you post it?
<pleia2> jono: yep :)
<jono> thanks pleia2 :-)
 * pleia2 is on the east coast today, not 7:30AM here! ;)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, \o/
<jono> pleia2, lucky you :-)
<jono> you are in NY?
<pleia2> jono: yeah
<jono> pleia2, awesome :-)
<pleia2> openstack infrastructure bootcamp :)
<pleia2> we will teach people all the infrastructure things \o/
<smartboyhw> pleia2, \o/
<jono> pleia2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5804894/
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks!
<smartboyhw> Oh Mir...
<pleia2> jono: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/mir-plans-in-13-10/
<jono> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> hm, I think we need to fix the size of the video
<pleia2> that's better
<jono> pleia2, hey, is it possible to make the Mir post appear on planet?
<jono> I think it is a category or something
<jono> pleia2, also, looks like I gave you the wrong sized video embed, can you change it to: <iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/8h0m-ZjPxe8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<jono> thanks!
<pleia2> jono: I had to change the iframe because it was way too big and wouldn't fit on the page
<pleia2> and you'll have to ping IS to get it to update to planet, it's a caching thing
<pleia2> (it's been properly tagged all along)
<jono> pleia2, thanks!
<pleia2> it'll get to planet eventually, it's just slow due to caching
<jono> np
<jono> thanks again :-)
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> I made the video 600x338, but any bigger than that and it gets covered by the sidebar
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-30
<pleia2> if anyone has time, could really use some help with summaries :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * pleia2 reviews and moves some of the completed things over to the wiki
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Summaries now all done. Not my best work but at least there's something there for others to pull apart. :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-23
<pleia2> anyone happen to still be around to write any summaries?
 * pleia2 works on stats and moving other things over
<jose> pleia2: hey
<jose> will take a quick look
<pleia2> thanks jose
<pleia2> if we get planet done at least I'll be happy
<jose> np :)
<jose> it's been quite a busy/messy day today
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> hopefully in a good way
<jose> can you give me a couple mins? Firefox is just eating up memory and crashing
 * jose frowns
<pleia2> sure
<jose> pleia2: almost done
 * pleia2 pulls together in the press summary
<jose> Canonical news can go bullet-pointed this time
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> jose: want to add your name in credits? (or you can do it yourself when you do editorial review ;))
<jose> pleia2: I'll do after I do the editorial review tomorrow :)
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> you're a lifesaver, I wasn't looking forward to writing all the summaires myself
<jose> no worries, glad I could help :)
<pleia2> alright, it's off to editors, time for me to be off to bed
<jose> same here, you have a good night!
<pleia2> thanks! you too
<pleia2> jose: lmk when you have done review, I'll publish in a couple hours
<jose> sure
<pleia2> same goes for anyone else who is around :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue373
<Unit193> Sure thing, doc.
<Unit193> Looks good.
<jose> pleia2: removed a comment on the glossary thing, but it looks good to me :)
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 and jose :)
<pleia2> walking my friend to the train station, will publish upon my return
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-24
 * pleia2 gets pulled into work things, publishing now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 373 for the week June 16 - 22, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue373
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-25
<jose> pleia2: hey, is there any criteria for using -meeting-2 when -meeting is available?
<jose> as far as I understood it was for schedule conflicts
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-26
<pleia2> jose: if a team wants to consistantly use -2 I don't think that's a problem
<pleia2> for openstack we all pretty much land on a meeting channel and always have our meetings there, regardless of conflicts
<pleia2> works well, everyone knows where they are supposed to be :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-27
<pleia2> posting alpha 1 announcement to fridge
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-28
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers, hopefully will have more folks pitching in this week :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-22
<PaulW2U> so no-one turned up all weekend to do those summaries :(
<ahoneybun> I don't remember seeing the email
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<ahoneybun> I must have deleted it somehow
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: it was sent early but definitely sent
<ahoneybun> I found it
<PaulW2U> you don't need to wait for the email = see if it's been started or ask in here
<PaulW2U> anyway it's 6am here, no time now, off to work shortly
<ahoneybun> its 1am here
<PaulW2U> oh dear :)
 * ahoneybun runs though some of the articles
<ahoneybun> I count 3 left
<jose> working on missing stuff + moving + stats
<jose> email sent out to editors
<PaulW2U> preliminary check for spelling and formatting done - back later for a proper review
<pleia2> thanks all
<pleia2> yay re: forum staff additions ;)
<PaulW2U> I'm famous :)
<dupingping> Awesome Sticky Notes Editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<pleia2> dupingping: thanks for stopping by! alas, we don't include non-repo debs in our newsletter, they aren't vetted by the Ubuntu community so we can't in good conscience recommend them to our community without proper evaluation
<pleia2> if it does make it into the repository, we'd be happy to share a link to the announcement
<dupingping> pleia2, it's based on Ubuntu Software Center.
<dupingping> apt://stickynotes
<dupingping> just it's free version.
<pleia2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-sticky
<pleia2> ah, it's a for-pay app in the software center?
<dupingping> pleia2, yes.
<pleia2> great, once you get the trial into the software center and have a link to the announcement, we'll consider it :)
<dupingping> :) yes, thank you.
<jose> PaulW2U: Congrats!
<PaulW2U> thanks jose - it was totally unexpected
<PaulW2U> editorial review completed
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: did you want your name in the credits?
<ahoneybun> I forgot tbh PaulW2U
<PaulW2U> ok, I'll add you then
<ahoneybun> thanks PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-23
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 422 for the week June 15 - 21, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue422
<Unit193> Still goot.
<ahoneybun> Hey all please follow FOSSETCON on Google+! https://plus.google.com/u/0/103444865324954190992/about
<ahoneybun> I don't think this is span tbh
<ahoneybun> *spam
<Unit193> Like Stalkers?
 * Unit193 follows ahoneybun like a creeper.
<pleia2> ahoneybun: doing an ubucon again?
<ahoneybun> Unit193: love or hate at least your thinking of me lol
<ahoneybun> pleia2: tbh not sure of the schedule yet
<pleia2> I need to sit this one out, because my october-november is already kind of insane
<ahoneybun> of course pleia2 we are all human
 * Unit193 checks himself out.
<ahoneybun> night Unit193?
<pleia2> might not be human
<Unit193> Nah, it's only 22:30. Just made a joke on  ^
<ahoneybun> lol
<PaulW2U> just passing on thanks from forum user sammiev who regularly thanks us for what we do each week
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-24
 * PaulW2U it seems we'll have a "fan" themed newsletter this week :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-25
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could somebody put up  a quick post on the fridge linking to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-June/000646.html?
<jose> dholbach: I can do a cross-post if that's ok.
<dholbach> cross-post?
<jose> dholbach: for mailing list posts, what we do is re-post the whole email on the fridge.
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> I still can't log in to the fridge any more :-/
<dholbach> I don't know why
<jose> dholbach: let me check that real quick
<dholbach> it looks like I'm in a openid login loop
<dholbach> or something
<jose> hmm. let me try giving you a logout link to see if that helps
<jose> dholbach: https://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-login.php?action=logout
<dholbach> I'll try
<dholbach> no, still same problem :-/
<jose> want me to ping IS on it?
<dholbach> I think I'll just send a ticket
<dholbach> thanks for your help jose :)
<jose> no prob!
<jose> dholbach: oh, just to confirm. planet too?
<dholbach> sure
<jose> posted
<dholbach> czajkowski, ^
<czajkowski> thanks folks
<sladen> I've stuck <blockquote>s around the content on https://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/06/25/joint-statement-from-the-cc-and-kc/
<sladen> and given it a one-line introduction to try the make the origin/authorship/context clearer
<sladen> and pre-empty potential confusion
<sladen> and pre-empt potential confusion
<pleia2> we don't usually do that
<pleia2> but ok :)
<pleia2> seems reasonable in this case
<sladen> it's normally done for Ubuntu News:  {introduction} {snippet}
<sladen> I've found another email-posted-in-directly  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/04/30/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-end-of-life-reached-on-april-30-2015/
<sladen> which would concut that usual practice seems to have changed/headed that way
<sladen> concur
<pleia2> tjat
<sladen> ...at least for The Fridge, even if not Ubuntu News
<pleia2> that's how we usually do them on the fridge
<pleia2> no intro, no blockquote, just straight copy from the mailing list
<pleia2> I'm really ok with the change for this CC/KC statement, just noting that it's usual :)
<sladen> in light of recent confusion observed, it might be worth pondering about changing/tighening this up
<sladen> thank you
<pleia2> the citation at the bottom is supposed to make it clear, the CC post that was removed had no citation
<pleia2> which I think was the problem
<sladen> the revision that I looked at had one (when I looked really hard!), though if I'd missed it, most readers probably had too
<sladen> so it was there, but coming /after/, it was unclear or getting missed between the  By-line, and the content from somebody else
<pleia2> yeah, so are supposed to put <cite>Originally posted.. blah blah</cite>, but in the case of the CC post it was an etherpad that the CC just asked jose to post, so no place to reference
<pleia2> anyway, this post is fine
 * pleia2 back2work
 * sladen nods
<pleia2> adding alpha1 to fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-26
<pleia2> sent off articles to the summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-28
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 21 still to be done :(
 * PaulW2U counts summaries again - 16 or so left :(
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I'll work on some in a bit if we don't have more folks come out of the woodwork
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-27
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue471
<Unit193> "No detected broken link"
<MooDoo> morning all
<pleia2> tsimonq2: have some time this afternoon to do some editorial review? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue471
<jose> lemme do a quick uodate
<jose> I had the wrong dates for txlf
<jose> I'm also doing edit review
<jose> all set
<pleia2> thanks jose :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: really sorry, I've been sick and this is the first time I've turned my computer on since Friday
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you still need me to review?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, I haven't started releasing yet
<pleia2> hope you're feeling better!
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu Wiki sign-in :/
<tsimonq2> oh yay it actually worked
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm not 100% yet, but I'm getting there :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: "On behalf of the Ubuntu Forums Council, David Pires writes to inform that vasa1 application for Ubuntu Membership was accepted:" or "On behalf of the Ubuntu Forums Council, David Pires writes to inform that vasa1's application for Ubuntu Membership was accepted:"
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-28
<pleia2> tsimonq2: either one is fine, are you finished editing?
<pleia2> I don't see any edits in the history from you
<pleia2> I need to head out to a conference dinner soo, so I need to publish this soon
<pleia2> s/soo/soon
<tsimonq2> hey
<pleia2> tsimonq2: did you have any edits?
<tsimonq2> nope, let me take one more look
<pleia2> I've started editing for release, but I can discard them if you have an outstanding draft
<pleia2> ok, want to just let me know here in channel if I should change anything?
<tsimonq2> sure
<tsimonq2> pleia2: looks good to me
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 471 for the week June 20 - 26, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue471
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: can you get me a few screenshots of using the audio config tools in LXDE?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'm a bit busy right now, when do you need it by?
<ahoneybun> no set time limit
<ahoneybun> also launching the app would be good too
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'm using LXQt so I would have to launch a VM
<ahoneybun> oh right
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-30
<tsimonq2> pleia2: We have Alpha 1 released today, I'm helping release so I'll post to the Fridge when Martin sends the email, if you don't mind :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: http://ubuntu-news.org/2016/06/30/yakkety-yak-alpha-1-released/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks :) you'll want to fix up the line wrapping and add html bullet points
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> you'll also need each flavor to use an h4 tag
<pleia2> let me get an example of a past post so you can see
<pleia2> tsimonq2: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/03/25/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-final-beta-released/
<pleia2> so if you look at the source of that post, you'll see the changes you need to make
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<pleia2> the tags also need to be added: 16.10, Alpha, Yakkety, Yakkety Yak
<tsimonq2> pleia2: how does it look now?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: still a fair amount of line wrapping to fix up, the blockquote, and all the descriptions of the flavors
<tsimonq2> alright I'm on it
<pleia2> but the bullets, headers and tags look good :)
<pleia2> fwiw, whenever I post one of these I look back at past ones to remind myself what we did, since we want to keep them looking pretty consistent and nice
<pleia2> and I usually don't edit them in wordpress (hard to see the line breaks that way), instead using something like gedit or vim
<tsimonq2> yeah that's how I got the idea of the blockquote :D
<tsimonq2> oh I see
<tsimonq2> pleia2: now?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: looks good!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah I was helping with the release announcements and such, so I just thought, "hey, I have access to the fridge, I might as well post there too" :)
<pleia2> thanks for taking care of it, I've been in and out today
<tsimonq2> np :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-01
<pleia2> document sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-03
<pleia2> really nice job with the summaries this week \o/
<pleia2> need a summary for Paul's planet post and the Ubuntu Community Team Q&A - 28st June 2016 if anyone wants to watch/skim that video
<pleia2> (I just added both)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue472
<pleia2> sent off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-27
 * PaulW2U thinks no UWN and over 20 summaries still to be written on what was to be a 2 week issue
<PaulW2U> *me will tidy up prep doc in the hope that jose, pleia2 or tsimonq2 will publish tonight
<PaulW2U> let me know if you need any further help .....
 * PaulW2U hopes we don't have a *three* week issue
<guiverc> thanks PaulW2U
<PaulW2U> Hi there, doing a hatchet job on the prep doc as no doubt you can see from the google emails :)
<PaulW2U> I can't see that anyone is going to write all those blogosphere summaries so will bullet point them.
<guiverc> i saw care & decent responses to comments - so thanks; it was far from hatchet job.  only summaries were from Athul (some of planet), rest me.
<PaulW2U> Well there's a lot to go through - two week issues are only for when there is little news
<PaulW2U> Nearly there .....
<guiverc> yeah -  i should learn more than gathering links, summaries or end-sunday stuff;  i've never 'been further'
<PaulW2U> Just the team reports to do and they seem to be in a different format now?
<guiverc> format change by Simon i think... though I didn't notice them before I started gathering the links etc, so I may have caused Simon's change
<PaulW2U> No, first one I saw said that the report would be published to Insights rather than the wiki
<PaulW2U> guiverc: I see you've made it easy and included some news style links in the comments :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2, jose, tsimonq2 Chris and I have spent almost *two* hours on UWN. Prep doc now ready for transfer to wiki.
<PaulW2U> Please can one of you publish tonight otherwise all of our work will have been in vain, thanks.
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U, guiverc: Thank you, and apologies.
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: copied prep doc to wiki for you - save you time later
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Thank you.
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-28
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 511 for the weeks of June 12 - 25, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue511
<tsimonq2> Guess I'm not publishing to Forums...
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-30
<tsimonq2> Alpha 1 announcement posted on Fridge: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/06/30/artful-aardvark-alpha-1-released/
<guiverc> fri arvo uwn count: plan=4 clou=2[insights] cano=3, pres=1 (+1drop), blog=7 (inc. 3-4 worthy drop and 2not.counted as wily.rubbish), othe=2 so far - light as count includes many of drop-quality
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-02
<jose> working on CC nomination fridge post
<jose> published
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Thierry Carrez: A framework for lightweight open source governance @ https://ttx.re/lightweight-governance-framework.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Plans to Move App Menus Back Inside App Windows @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132694 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to easily run graphics-accelerated GUI apps in LXD containers on your Ubuntu d... @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-easily-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Time ?
<krytarik> Sure, if you feel like. :)
<Bashing-om> I do like having it out before Tuesday UTC :)
<krytarik> Sounds like a sensible goal - although that would be 2 AM my time. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We got time :) .... and ubuntu-news.email sent .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Shotwell 0.29.3 Features Face Recognition Feature @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132712 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Mails sent .. doing the forum post next .
<krytarik> Twiddling with Facebook right now.. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And forum completed :) .. Think I done my thing at this time ... We done yet ?
<krytarik> How can it be that posting to FB always takes like 10 minutes here..  Otherwise yes, apart from the post-publishing tasks, of course.  And I've already prepared the Google Doc for the new issue earlier btw.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Pending yet is the forwarding and archive edits . Will do them soon as you give me the go-ahead :P
<krytarik> Why would I need to give you the go on that?  Also, FB done too now finally.. .__.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: 'cause you the man .. and I want that you know status .
<krytarik> And yes, that's exactly what I meant by post-publishing tasks - and gooo!!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 533 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-533/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And done ... We all set to go for UWN534 :)
<krytarik> Okily dokily!
<Wild_Man> bashfulrobot, is the wiki cleaned up already?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup ,, We all set to go again .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: It be M&Ms time .. celebrate !
<Wild_Man> LOL
<Wild_Man> I am reading the bounce messages, I think I saw one on my phone earlier that showed the first attempt at mailing out the letter to the M/L failed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: lemme check my mail !
<krytarik> Wild_Man: That's just individual subscribers to the list - the mail went out fine.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Clean here , maybe that failure ( true) was from last week ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I saw several that were not deliverable, I guess that is what it was, I received about four since I am one of the admins to the M/L
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did goof initially last week on the mailing list - I did learn the better to watch what I do this week :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know I saw that, but it is all a learning experience
<bashfulrobot> Wild_Man: did you mean to ping me, or Bashing-om ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,  apologies!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Oh ! I got a ping !
<Wild_Man> I pinged the wrong person earlier Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Oh just adding some levity to the situation .. just never the mind - Me :P
<Wild_Man> bbl if I get my electricity back on
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Forming, storming, norming, performing, and …chloroforming? @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/forming-storming-norming-performing-and-chloroforming
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 533 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/25/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-533/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13.2 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 20 Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-2-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-20-improvements-521695.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux Gets the KDE Plasma 5.13 Desktop Treatment, Latest Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-gets-the-kde-plasma-5-13-desktop-treatment-latest-updates-521722.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How To Check World Cup Scores from the Ubuntu Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132733 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 61 Arrives With Faster Tab Switching on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132764 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: AV Linux Audio/Video Creation OS Now Offers Better Support for AMD Radeon GPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/av-linux-audio-video-creation-distro-now-patched-against-meltdown-security-flaw-521737.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How To Use macOS Mojave’s Dynamic Wallpaper on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132723 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Security-Oriented Alpine Linux Can Now Be Installed on Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+ @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/security-oriented-alpine-linux-can-now-be-installed-on-raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus-521738.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Mark Shuttleworth: Fraud alert – scams using my name and picture @ https://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1529
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E16 – Sixteen Cows - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/06/28/s11e16-sixteen-cows/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to run HelloWorld in radare2 (installed from a snap package) @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-helloworld-in-radare2-installed-from-a-snap-package/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Video: How to Manage Requirements, Expectations, and Project Delivery (Without Sucking) @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/06/28/video-how-to-manage-requirements-expectations-and-project-delivery-without-sucking/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19 “Tara” Now Available to Download as Cinnamon, MATE & Xfce Editions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-tara-now-available-to-download-as-cinnamon-mate-xfce-editions-521755.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Should we include ? Fraud alert – scams using my name and picture >> https://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1529 .
<leftyfb> from March?
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Naw, a new one " Thursday, June 28th, 2018 " .
<oerheks> sure, add it.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.12.6 LTS Point Release Brings Better Support for Snap, Flatpak Apps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-12-6-lts-point-release-brings-better-support-for-snaps-apps-521757.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: MintBox Mini 2 Computer Is Ready to Ship Worldwide with Linux Mint 19 “Tara” @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mintbox-mini-2-computer-is-ready-for-shipping-with-linux-mint-19-521758.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Is Adwaita Icon Theme Finally Getting a Revamp? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132846 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19 “Tara” Officially Released, It’s Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-tara-officially-released-it-s-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-521771.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: MintBox Mini 2 PC: Industrial Chic Meets Linux Mint 19 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132866 (by Scott Bouvier)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19 Released, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132864 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Krita 4.1 Open-Source Digital Painting App Lets Users Save and Load Sessions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/krita-4-1-open-source-digital-painting-app-lets-users-save-and-load-sessions-521772.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SUSE Linux Enterprise 15 Announced As a Modular Operating System for Businesses @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/suse-linux-enterprise-15-released-as-a-modular-operating-system-for-businesses-521774.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fingbox Network Security Appliance Adopts Canonical’s Ubuntu Core Linux & Snaps @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fingbox-network-security-appliance-adopts-canonical-s-ubuntu-core-linux-snaps-521775.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-30
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, has the email been sent?
<krytarik> Hi Wild_Man.  You are earlier than expected.  And nope, of course not. :D
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will do it now
<Wild_Man> Sent, I take it you received my email krytarik ?
<krytarik> Yes, half an hour ago by now, where you predicted to be here in an hour. :P
<krytarik> And thanks for both of course!
<Wild_Man> I would rather say an hour and only take 30 minutes then the other way around, Your welcome!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.16 Reaches End of Life, Users Are Urged to Upgrade to Linux 4.17 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-16-reaches-end-of-life-users-are-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-4-17-521777.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Raspbian Linux OS for Raspberry Pi Gets New First-Boot Configuration Wizard @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspbian-linux-os-for-raspberry-pi-gets-new-first-boot-configuration-wizard-521778.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Arch Linux ISO Snapshot Powered by the Linux 4.17 Kernel Is Here @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-arch-linux-iso-snapshot-powered-by-the-linux-4-17-kernel-is-here-521782.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OpenShot Video Editor Adds New Effects, Auto Audio Mixing & More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132901 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google is Now a Platinum Member of The Linux Foundation @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132907 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-24
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om is this the same as the other security issue found by Netflix? https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-important-linux-kernel-security-update-for-all-ubuntu-releases-526440.shtml ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: looking.
<Wild_Man> I have to take my wife to the Doctor tomorrow afternoon so I may be late arriving to publish
<Wild_Man> Just asking, not wanting you to change anything
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Same same :) For tomorrow - I do not know that there is set deadline to do the media publishing :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just letting you know so you do not panic if no one is here early
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ho-kay :) Will not sweat it :P
<Wild_Man> Okay, I just like keeping people informed
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I take it that you have looked over UWN584 and all looks good ?
<Wild_Man> Yes, it looks good
<Wild_Man> Great Job!:)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: One down 2 to go for acceptance :)
<guiverc2> i'm just reading 584 on wiki,  we possibly should have posted https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-June/000245.html to fridge?  probably too late now..
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, have a look please, seems to be contradicting info https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/is-ubuntu-not-dropping-32-bit-app-support-after-all
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: looking.
<Wild_Man> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263/84?u=d0od
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "Updated 9 hours ago" ^^ for consideration to next week's edition. For now I suggest we go with what is.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I understand that it is a time issue but we have people of the forum and other places already jumping ship, I think it would be bad press to report what we know is not the true intentions of Canonical and to cause more users to stop using Ubuntu
<Wild_Man> stop/start
<Wild_Man> May just had the correction below the one there already?
<Wild_Man> had/add
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well .. Yeah - we can do that .. and agree here that publishing the amendment is a good thing. And too will be good to make it early :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know we like to keep the news in the week that it belongs but I think doing that over mitigating the the damage that can be done by not correcting the report is far worse, we have a duty to report the facts as we know them
<Wild_Man> This is just a fluke that does not happen often
<Wild_Man> Steam had already decided to drop support for Ubuntu, so it was snowing balling quickly
<guiverc2> I finished read-thru #584, looks great.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2 :: Joey Sneddon on a clarification of intent by Canonical’s Steve Langasek. Steve relates that rather than dropping 32 bit support in the 19.10 release, 32 bit libraries are to be frozen at the 18.04 LTS versions. Meaning that 32 bit libraries will continue to work on Ubuntu 19.10. Further information of how i386 applications "can be run on versions of Ubuntu later than
<Bashing-om> 19.10” is pending.
<guiverc2> i haven't read that latest; but looking back I'd agree with Wild_Man in that being accurate (to fact) outweighs being week perfect (as to time.. this time now; pre-actual-release allows us to correct/update minor things before final publish..)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2 :: Doing so ... Any comments on what I propose to add ^^ ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looks good
<guiverc2> I'd add (still reading it though)
<guiverc2> do you want me to write summary (in gdoc or wherever?)
<Wild_Man> guiverc2, Bashing-om is adding it to the wiki so I see no reason to add it to gdoc unless you just want to
<guiverc2> no need at all; it was I thought an easier place to write a summary if wanted..
<guiverc2> (thinking of the wiki timer; and remembering prior summaries I've tried to write in under wiki.timer..)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2 See UWN584 now. Have added the clarification ( editied); see if yall like it.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looking
<guiverc2> Excellent !   .. (though not a fan of having Rumour in the heading, but it's in the heading and consistent with uwn practices)
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Not to shabby for something done in haste :P - If I do say so myself. Wild_Man ?
<guiverc2> :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it does look good, I am think you may want to include the two links that I have here as well https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395520&page=3
<Wild_Man> Sorry for the extra work this late in the game
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hey - not done until it is done !
<Wild_Man> Very unusual situation
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263/82" is  not the article reference "A link to the Discourse " good enough ?
<Wild_Man> That link says page not found
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Which link ? All I have tried here do complete.
<Wild_Man> This link lets people stay up to date and participate in the discussion https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-June/000245.html and this one is the direct conversation form the person that was was misinterpreted https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263/84?u=d0od he goes by vorlon
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Considering :)
<Wild_Man> For whatever reason I am not able to get that link to work correctly, but I will leave it up to you, I think at least the link that lets people participate in the discussion
<Wild_Man> should be included, it makes people feel good
<Wild_Man> to have a voice
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: "with eoan (Ubuntu 19.10)" is our lead article. Looking next at the announcemnt.
<Wild_Man> Okay Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I do recoomend we leave the Article as is. We wnat to pronmpt the reader to open a article and read it, thus I feel "A link to the Discourse..." will serve better that purpose.
<Bashing-om> we want to prompt*
<Wild_Man> Ok Bashing-om it works for me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D .. not set in concrete until I push that Big Red Button at 20:00 hours GMT tomnorrow.
<Wild_Man> :)
<Bashing-om> (and even then it has been known to have to go back and fix an Ooopps )
<Bashing-om> If we are all set now - I am logging out of UWN.
<Wild_Man> good night Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: NN :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Valve Says Steam for Linux Won't Support Ubuntu 19.10 and Future Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-says-steam-for-linux-won-t-support-ubuntu-19-10-and-future-releases-526495.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Official Raspberry Pi OS Updated with Raspberry Pi 4 Support, Based on Debian 10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/official-raspberry-pi-os-updated-with-raspberry-pi-4-support-based-on-debian-10-526507.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Raspberry Pi 4 is Here — And It Sounds Like a BEAST! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145358 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Assures Users 32-bit Apps Will Run on Ubuntu 19.10 and Future Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-assures-users-32-bit-apps-will-run-on-ubuntu-19-10-and-future-releases-526508.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #136 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-136/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Statement on 32-bit i386 packages for Ubuntu 19.10 and 20.04 LTS @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/24/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Reverses Decision, Says It Will Continue To Support 32-bit Apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145443 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" target time to pish 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post -finally- done .. doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Hey ! https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts .. Gonna again do a quick edit!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Linux Kernel Security Patch for 64-Bit PowerPC Ubuntu Systems @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-64-bit-powerpc-ubuntu-systems-526512.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> edited the WIKI and the forum post . See if what I have done is acceptable.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done. See the edits I made to the WIKI before we do more .
<Bashing-om> Editing the WIKI again: http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/06/regarding-ubuntus-statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages/ .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: Using AWS Textract in an automatic fashion with AWS Lambda @ https://rpadovani.com/aws-textract
<Bashing-om> And edit yet again: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Partial-32-Bit-19.10
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om, whilst I'd rather return to bed (only ~5oC outside even with sun)  shall I publish #584 to fridge
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I know of no reason presently not to go ahead with publishing. Do you agree with how I handled the addtional developments on the 32 bit scene ?
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-584/   and I included the word Issue in title :)
<guiverc> no issues at all Bashing-om  - because it's so sensitive in Ubuntu-world (i686/386/x86) I feel perfectly appropriate!
<guiverc> (note: I haven't read all the latest posts yet)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: guiverc I did not summerize any of the latest .. All I did was bullet them uner the "Rumour: Ubuntu NOT Dropping 32-bit App Support After All?" heading.
<Bashing-om> under*
<guiverc> I saw that, but have NO issues with it at all.  Given the time line of them posting (out-of-week) I have no issues with that at all.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. and considering there are other things in life beside UWN :P - We did well :)
<guiverc> You do outstanding Bashing-om , I'm not doing much... (will start social media now though .. posted my mewe stuff)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge checks - checks good :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I just go in, still need to fix dinner, is all publishing done already?
<guiverc> :)    though my getting the word "Issue" in heading pleases me..  it doesn't look as good when it's shorter (I don't like editing later as people like me that click links from liferea will get 404s etc)
<guiverc> yeah Wild_Man, logged into fb now
<guiverc> (not yet posted.. working my way around the..)
<Wild_Man> okay guiverc, Thanks
<Wild_Man> I am going to fix dinner real quick and if any publishing needs done when I am through I will get on it
<guiverc> fb done now also.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: See the edits made IRT 32 bit - 2 more links added .
<Wild_Man> Looking
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 584 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-584/
<Wild_Man> Looks good Bashing-om great work everyone
<Wild_Man> biab
<Bashing-om> Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> can't see why not... we'll get new stuff soon; I'd possibly not delete the latest i386/686 stuff as we may need/want in 585 (esp. items that occur in 585 maybe; but color/mark so clear they've already been in & thus can be deleted during week..)  my 2c
<guiverc> occur in #585's week maybe
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good thoght :) cleaning out Gdoc :)
<pleia2> nice work guys, quite the job with all the i386 news bouncing around
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: We arise to the ocassion :)
<Bashing-om> We now do UWN585 :D
<Wild_Man> The late breaking conflicting information keep everyone on there toes last night
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-25
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, you did a great job with the re-writes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Just turned out that way :) Figured bulletting was the best practice given the time frames.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am glad we saw the conflicting information in time to add it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Now will take considerable effort to condense down all the flack.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know but it is going to be easier since every is being proactive
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Work through it and see what settles out in our reporting.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Design and Web team summary – 25 June 2019 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/25/design-and-web-team-summary-25-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: The future of mobile connectivity @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/25/the-future-of-mobile-connectivity/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Devs Tout ‘Improved User Experience’ for the GNOME Classic Session @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145421 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16.2 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 30 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-2-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-30-bug-fixes-526523.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Give Ubuntu an Electric-Blue Look with StarLabs’ Theme @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145035 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SUSE Linux Enterprise 15 Service Pack 1 Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/suse-linux-enterprise-15-service-pack-1-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-526525.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 584 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-584/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: PeerTube and LBRY @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/06/25/peertube-and-lbry/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Usage Gets More Useful at Reporting Disk Space @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145537 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu Server development summary – 26 June 2019 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/26/ubuntu-server-development-summary-26-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Enable GNOME Classic Mode in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS + @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145505 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Valve Say Steam WILL Support Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145550 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Regarding Ubuntu’s Statement on 32-bit i386 Packages @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/06/regarding-ubuntus-statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Design and Web team summary – 25 June 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-25-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Kubernetes on Windows: how to set up @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/kubernetes-on-windows-how-to-set-up/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastien Bacher: System76 / Pop! OS team should learn to work with their upstreams @ https://blogs.gnome.org/seb128/2019/06/27/system76-pop-os-team-should-learn-to-work-with-their-upstreams/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The GNOME Foundation Raised Over $1 Million Last Year @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145607 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: The future of mobile connectivity @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/25/the-future-of-mobile-connectivity/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu Server development summary – 26 June 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/26/ubuntu-server-development-summary-26-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Development tips and tricks – snap try and snapcraft pack @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/27/development-tips-and-tricks-snap-try-and-snapcraft-pack/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Releases Chrome OS 75 to Let Linux Apps Access Android Devices over USB @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-releases-chrome-os-75-to-let-linux-apps-access-android-devices-over-usb-526548.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Slimbook’s Latest Linux Laptop is Faster, and Cheaper, than a MacBook Air @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145331 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E12 – Nemesis @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/06/27/s12e12-nemesis/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: New Facebook Account @ https://jriddell.org/2019/06/27/new-facebook-account/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Donate to Lubuntu! @ https://lubuntu.me/donate-to-lubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: package hardening asymptote @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2019/06/27/package-hardening-asymptote/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-28
<Gerowin> Question.  Since Istanbul hasn't been updated in a LONG time, its web page isn't accessible and it is no longer in the Ubuntu repos, should I put a disclaimer on its Ubuntu wiki page, or just delete the page altogether?
<Gerowin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/Istanbul
<Gerowin> For now I just added a disclaimer.  I'll remove the link to its wiki page from the "Screencasts" page above it though.
<Gerowin> Created a new wiki page for OBS Studio and replaced the link to Istanbul on the "Screencasts" wiki page with a link to this newly created page.
<Gerowin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/obsstudio
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 37 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-37/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #146 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2019/06/28/full-circle-magazine-146/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Updating 8BitDo Firmware on Linux is a game in itself! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144793 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Fixes Linux Kernel Regression in All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-fixes-linux-kernel-regression-in-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-526562.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Are you awake ? Take a gander at Gdoc and give your take on how we are reporting the 32-bit controversy. I can no longer see the tree for the forest.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay I will take a look
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I see no need to have several sources say the same thing, I would go with the first two that you have listed, the second one is from Canonical so that is the best source in my opinion
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup, all say the same - only purpose to the many listings is to emphasize the impact reactions.
<krytarik> The Steam summary has no place in the General Community News section though.
<Wild_Man> I think it is confusing and redundant just my opinion, I am under the weather today,
<krytarik> That's rather where the mailing list post should go.
<Wild_Man> You could just include the article by canonical under Canonical News
<krytarik> Which isn't included at all right now.
<Wild_Man> Draw attention to their retraction and not whatever one else is saying
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ack .. I can move steam to "press" . but in light of the braod reaction coverage I thought to have it as " general" news.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, I'd go with Other Community News on it.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will do :)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, I forward you an email I received about the wireless script?
<Wild_Man> can I?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, I didn't say move *everything* 32-bit related down there.  We need to distinguish between the general move and any summarized statements from the Steam side.
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Sure, but wrong channel. >_<
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Yo duuude, will a Lubuntu article we're publishing on like Monday make it in? >_>
<krytarik> lol
<tsimonq2> Yes, this again. :P
<krytarik> Just publish on Saturday from now on.. :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<Bashing-om> We want to move the blog "Statement on 32-bit i386 packages" back to General News and summarize it ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-June/001261.html - I'm referring to this initial announcement btw.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: "Tue Jun 18 15:36:45 UTC 2019" . Maybe I goofed that up last week ?
<krytarik> Ah yeah, it's that long ago already, and indeed in the previous UWN issue.  So yeah, don't put anything in the General Community News section on it at all this week then.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: k -
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 42.3 Linux OS Reached End of Life, Upgrade to openSUSE Leap 15.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-42-3-linux-os-reaches-end-of-life-upgrade-to-opensuse-leap-15-now-526565.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Quick Bits @ http://coyote.works//posts/QuickBits20190630/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Canonical现提供Kubernetes 1.15升级 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/30/canonical-kubernetes-1-15-upgrade/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu Server development summary – 26 June 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/26/ubuntu-server-development-summary-26-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Shell is Adding Another Much-Requested Feature @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145786 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Cinnamon 4.2.0 Features Plenty of Bug Fixes, But Nothing Shiny @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=145813 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism's Security Key Will Generate Keys Directly on the Device, Made in the USA @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-security-key-will-generate-keys-directly-on-the-device-made-in-the-usa-526570.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: A LaTeX Quick Hit @ http://coyote.works//posts/QuickBits20190630-1/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-22
<guiverc> i can't say I like "point release days" - but all lower case follows our rules...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking ^ .
<guiverc> nah ... that was just a comment.
<guiverc> it follows our rules..  (use original author's case without change)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup .. agreed; best not tread on others toes :D
<guiverc> I'd very much like to drop "as required" on "Kernel Logs with dmesg" on  (last in blogo)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Note to the changes in "Upcoming Meetings and Events" as pointed out by paulw2 :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Will do that edit.
<krytarik> Erm, I'd make an exemption on "point release delays", at least make it start out capitalized.
<guiverc> I'm all for exemption   :)  (ready thru complete anyway)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: done "we are provided with links for more details." // point release delays will make that so too.
<guiverc> I'd still suggest dropping "as required"  (who requires it?  us?  it's unclear as I read it)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Not saved the issue to this time :)
<guiverc> okay..  when you posted I hit ^R & read... I'll TRY and be more patient
<Bashing-om> guiverc: OK - now saved .. see now if you like the better :D
<guiverc> Thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ All in the page setters' job description :P
<guiverc> :)   I'm so glad I deleted my job description page those many years ago...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You have a problem - I saved the copy you provided to me :(
<guiverc> :|
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Way back: "Bashing-om> guiverc: Are you in a teaching mode ?"
<guiverc> sorry I don't follow Bashing-om .. or is this threat for my deleted page?  :|
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh in that respect of deletion - I do have a copy ! from that ^ discussion :D
<guiverc> :) & possibly :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: If required in your defense in any court of the law - I will pull it out :P
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google’s Bringing Its Apple AirDrop Rival to Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-s-bringing-its-apple-airdrop-rival-to-linux-windows-and-mac-530321.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<Bashing-om> UWN: As all seems content with 636; logging out. Issue636 to bed :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 22nd June 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-22nd-june-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Enable Wobbly Windows Effect on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=185010 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" no further edits are known - time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues seen. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done - pending now is release to the social medias.
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, it hadn't occurred to me what dow it is...  push #636 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - push - no known issues :D
<guiverc> :)   will try not to make any then... :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I like that plan :P
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-636/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge: spot check: checks good :)
<guiverc> :)    (but almost forgot to tag planet... noticed it on check thankfully)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Any reason not now to wipe Gdoc - all done with the old ?
<guiverc> nope... wipe away all that evidence..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All that hard work and unanswered queries - left for posterity.
<guiverc> well I saw what I think was a new approach to spam on fridge...  my response was the same - delete delete delete
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-23
<Bashing-om> UWN: Set to do issue 637.
<guiverc> fb done now too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "spam on fridge" We need some troll-be-gone spray !
<guiverc> if someone ever invents it, it won't be open-source I fear, and be rather costly I'd suspect..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Would not cost all that much to make - the marketing is where the cost lies :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 636 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-636/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition Now Comes with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184779 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS pre-installed is now available @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/dell-xps-13-developer-edition-with-ubuntu-20-04-lts-pre-installed-is-now-available
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 636 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-636/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: 2020 LiveCD Memory Usage Compare @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/memory-usage/2020-livecd-memory-usage-compare.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell Officially Launches the XPS 13 with Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Pre-Installed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-officially-launches-the-xps-13-with-ubuntu-20-04-lts-pre-installed-530346.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft’s Windows 10 Antivirus Is Now Available on Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-s-windows-10-antivirus-is-now-available-on-linux-530348.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism’s Librem Mini Linux PC Now on Its Way to Customers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-s-librem-mini-linux-pc-now-on-its-way-to-customers-530349.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building an Ubuntu Core 18 image for Nitrogen i.MX6 board @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/building-an-ubuntu-core-18-image-for-nitrogen-i-mx6-board
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: AMD EPYC Rome support in Ubuntu Server @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/amd-epyc-rome-support-in-ubuntu-server
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, May 2020 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/06/24/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-may-2020/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Masters 3: the community expands @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-masters-3-the-community-expands
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MAAS 2.8 – new features @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-2-8-new-features
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Data science workflows on Kubernetes with Kubeflow pipelines: Part 1 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/data-science-workflows-on-kubernetes-with-kubeflow-pipelines-part-1
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Don't Download Zoom! @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/mindshare/dont-download-zoom.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 80 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-80/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft, Harvard Announce Differential Privacy Open-Source Platform @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-harvard-announce-differential-privacy-open-source-platform-530360.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: PhotoGIMP Brings the Photoshop Look and Feel to Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/photogimp-brings-the-photoshop-look-and-feel-on-linux-530361.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ceph storage on VMware @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ceph-storage-on-vmware
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Open source holds the key to autonomous vehicles @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/open-source-economics-hold-the-key-to-autonomous-vehicles
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Split Personality Snaps @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/split-personality-snaps
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E14 – Ace of spades @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/06/25/s13e14-ace-of-spades/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Stop EARN IT and LAED @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/06/25/stop-earn-it-and-laed.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Under Fire for Putting Ads in the Ubuntu MOTD @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-under-fire-for-putting-ads-in-the-ubuntu-motd-530372.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Latest Linux Laptop Features Open-Source Firmware, NVIDIA GeForce 2080 Super @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-latest-linux-laptop-features-open-source-firmware-nvidia-geforce-2080-super-530375.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Open source holds the key to autonomous vehicles @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/open-source-economics-hold-the-key-to-autonomous-vehicles
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Split Personality Snaps @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/split-personality-snaps
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Culture Reading List @ https://systemoverlord.com/2020/06/26/security-culture-reading-list.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Adapting To Circumstances @ http://coyote.works//posts/WSL20200626/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 20 “Ulyana” Officially Released @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-20-ulyana-officially-released-530383.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #158 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2020/06/26/full-circle-magazine-158/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Stop ‘Messages from Firefox’ Showing on the New Tab page @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=185350 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Rolling Rhino’ Lets You Create Your Own Ubuntu Rolling Release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=185369 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue637 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue637 :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Only noteworthy things I've spotted yet are 1.) "RiVar" needs to be escaped for camel case, and 2.) a stray space in the quote in the UBports summary.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Great - sorry I missed those - will fix.
<Bashing-om> UWN: edits ^ done.
